# eBay FMIC?



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried to deal with ebay for a FMIC setup on the 225? Any success? Don't want to drop 1k + on a FMIC when I'm going BT soon anyways.

Just need a temp. fix for my leaky twin setup. Flame away if you must but everyone knows how unreliable the twin setup is.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

liloldbie said:


> Has anyone ever tried to deal with ebay for a FMIC setup on the 225? Any success? Don't want to drop 1k + on a FMIC when I'm going BT soon anyways.
> 
> Just need a temp. fix for my leaky twin setup. Flame away if you must but everyone knows how unreliable the twin setup is.



I think the best compromise was a set of pipes that CincyTT made, that allow you to use any 28 inch wide core ( like a treadstone tr8- or tr6 ) and have it fit perfectly with the pipes he made for the 225. You had a good FMIC setup for around $300 or less all in. You could then also go cheap with something like a godspeed core.

The problem with just getting the generic Ebay FMIC kits on ebay is the piping wont work for your car, no matter how you arrange it.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

This guy CincyTT; does he still make these intercooler pipes?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

I dont believe so, he might if you ask him. They werent really expensive or anything. So it may not be worth his time for a one off or whatever.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I vote for an Ebay FMIC, especially if you are looking for a temporary fix and plan on switching out later when you go BT.

I have a Bar and Plate FMIC from Ebay and it's been just fine. The most expensive part of the mod was the custom SS I/C pipes as I didn't want to piece the pipes together with silicone couplers (which is an option for you if it truly is short-term). Good luck.


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

I like that set up a lot. What core did you end up going with? Link if you don't mind?

Cincy, hit up this thread if you want to make a couple sets of piping for a 28" core. I know myself, as well as the other dude would be interested at that price.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

My FMIC project was completed over 2 years ago. I tried looking for my old post/write-up but no luck.

The Ebay FMIC was an Ebay purchase well under $100 (don't remember the vendor, but there are numerous), as was the alum. piping kit which I used to construct the custom I/C pipes. Silicone couplers and clamps will also be needed. For the FMIC, I would stay with one that's no bigger than 3" thick (some have managed to shoehorn a 3" thick FMIC inside the TT's bumper but I didn't want to chance it). A universal 28x7.2.5 FMIC with an 2.5" inlet/outlet or something similar should be workable and be efficient enough for the 225hp, at least until you go BT. 

For the I/C pipes, I purchased a universal piping kit from Ebay, then had someone weld them together based on a mock-up I made for my application. You probably don't need to do this as yours would be temporary, and could may be get away with piecing something together from a universal piping kit with pipes and silicone couplers. Warning: You will need a 2.5" to 2.25" reducer coupler on the driver's side. You could may be go with an all silicone setup and forego the alum pipes altogether for the time being.

Anyway, good luck with it. I can probably send you some pics on how I mounted the FMIC if you're interested. :thumbup:


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm definitely interested! Post up all eBay setups so we can have an idea where to start and pursue!


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4812507-225-fmic-pipes

Here was the pipes im talking about, it worked with 28 inch wide low inlet / outlet cores
The treadstone TR6 or TR8 would work perfect, and there are pictures and examples of such.


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Here is the thread where they were developed with more pictures and information
http://www.audifreaks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1040


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

DUDE! NICE FINDS! You did some serious digging around for me, I appreciate it. I already purchased a TR8 core on eBay, now I just need to find a set of pipes and fab it all up... if only I could weld.

Or if Cincy could do up a set of pipes... :biggrinsanta:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Found my old thread on the FMIC project. You already have the I/C, but it may help provide some helpul info regardless.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4006718-Custom-FMIC-vs.-bolt-on-FMIC-kits


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Real nice thread you have there. Looks like I will have to mock up my own set of piping after all...

Any idea if I should go with an eBay piping kit and just make my cuts and welds? Seems like my best option I think.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

liloldbie said:


> Real nice thread you have there. Looks like I will have to mock up my own set of piping after all...
> 
> Any idea if I should go with an eBay piping kit and just make my cuts and welds? Seems like my best option I think.


It would probably be a good idea to get one of them universal I/C pipe kits from Ebay. They come with pipes of various bends/angles which should help you with your project. If you possess welding skills and can DIY, you will save some $$ in labor. Good luck.


----------

